# My PPL Routine



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi, I've been looking and reading about different workouts and I can't make my mind up what to do so I have came up with my own push pull leg routine. This is it here:

Push: Decline bench press 5x5

Military press 3x10

Close grip bench 3x10

Skull crusher 3x10

Dips 3x failure

Pull: Deadlift 5x5

Wide grip pull ups 3xfailure

Lateral raises 3x10

Dumbbell row 3x10

Barbell bicep curls 3x10

Seated incline db curl 3x10

Legs: Back squat 5x5

SLDL 3x10

Hack squat 3x10

Leg curl 3x10

Leg press 3x10

Calf raises 3x10-15

I would like to know if it can be improved or does it look good the way it is? Thanks


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

looks pretty good to me mate. Give it a try and see if you need to adjust any of the exercises as you go.


----------



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> looks pretty good to me mate. Give it a try and see if you need to adjust any of the exercises as you go.


okay mate, with the 5x5 exercises I might try and add 5lb maybe 10lb for deads and squat. may increase weights on the other exercises every other week.

thanks for the positive reply


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I would always try to add weight to the 5x5 until you get to the point you cant do all 5x5 sets. Then increase reps till you hit 5x5 then add more weight.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

It looks a decent routine but personally I would make some small changes.

Push. I would drop the dips. I don't see how these would hit any areas not already covered by the other exercises.

Pull. One bicep exercise is enough imo.

Legs. I would drop the Leg Press and Leg Curls. You are already doing Squats and Hacks for the Quads, and each of the first 3 exercises hit the hams so again there's duplication here.

I'm a big believer in doing nothing that doesn't have a specific additional benefit to a session as any extra work will reduce the effort you can put into the session and increases the recovery demands on your body. Just my opinion


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

That is some good solid advice tbh.


----------



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

Mingster said:


> It looks a decent routine but personally I would make some small changes.
> 
> Push. I would drop the dips. I don't see how these would hit any areas not already covered by the other exercises.
> 
> ...


how does this look now then mate

Push: Decline bench press 5x5

Military press 3x10

Dumbbell pullover 3x10 < added this just to get as it one of my favs also forgot to put it in

Close grip bench 3x10

Dips 3x failure < dips is one of my favs so I'd rather drop skull crushes

Pull: Deadlift 5x5

Wide grip pull ups 3xfailure

Lateral raises 3x10

Dumbbell row 3x10

Barbell bicep curls 3x10

Legs: Back squat 5x5

SLDL 3x10

Hack squat 3x10

Calf raises 3x10-15


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

It's good mate, although the DB Pullover would be better suited to Pull day imo.


----------



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

Mingster said:


> It's good mate, although the DB Pullover would be better suited to Pull day imo.


true.. I'll put it on my pull day then, overall does it look a good routine?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

B-rad said:


> true.. I'll put it on my pull day then, overall does it look a good routine?


It looks fine mate. Time to stop worrying about the routine and to get on with doing it justice Any routine is only as good as what you put into it in terms of effort and, most importantly, consistency. Make sure you start with weights that are relatively easy for you and gradually build up over the weeks. Momentum is important to progress and you see so many routines stall because the weights are too heavy from day 1.

Good luck:thumbup1:


----------



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

Mingster said:


> It looks fine mate. Time to stop worrying about the routine and to get on with doing it justice Any routine is only as good as what you put into it in terms of effort and, most importantly, consistency. Make sure you start with weights that are relatively easy for you and gradually build up over the weeks. Momentum is important to progress and you see so many routines stall because the weights are too heavy from day 1.
> 
> Good luck:thumbup1:


ok mate, thanks for your advice @AndyHiggins thank you also. time to smash some bars and kill pr's now


----------



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

@Mingster I started my push routine today and loved it really enjoyed decline bench it's my new fav chest exercise  , I've seen your rep range on other threads 10,10,8,6,4. I decided to do that I added 5lb every set, I completed my 4 comftabley so should I up it by 5lb next week?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

B-rad said:


> @Mingster I started my push routine today and loved it really enjoyed decline bench it's my new fav chest exercise  , I've seen your rep range on other threads 10,10,8,6,4. I decided to do that I added 5lb every set, I completed my 4 comftabley so should I up it by 5lb next week?


Well the first 2/3 sets are effectively your warm up so don't be so concerned with upping these unless they are really light. Adding weight to the last couple of sets is the priority, and the last set an essential. Weight sets 1,2 and 3 in such a way that they offered a sensible progressive warm up to the final two sets.


----------



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Well the first 2/3 sets are effectively your warm up so don't be so concerned with upping these unless they are really light. Adding weight to the last couple of sets is the priority, and the last set an essential. Weight sets 1,2 and 3 in such a way that they offered a sensible progressive warm up to the final two sets.


I'll just add 5lb to the 4 reps if I hit that which I'm pretty sure I will. I'll add 5lb to the 6 reps then, so instead of add 5lb going up the sets I'll add 5lb going down the sets


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Here's an example.

If I expected to lift 100kg on the final set I would weight the other sets like this...Set 1 - 40x10. Set 2 - 60x10. Set 3 - 75x8. Set 4 - 90x6. Set 5 - 100x4.

The following week 1 would add 2.5kg to the final set and leave the others where they are. On week 3 I would add another 2.5kg to the final set and, again, leave the others alone. When set 5 hits 110kg I may raise set 4 to 95kg. A few weeks later when I could do 120kgx4 the first 4 sets would be as follows...Set 1 - 10x40, Set 2 - 10x65. Set 3 - 8x90. Set 4 - 6x105. Or thereabouts.

Remember, you need to start this routine with weights that are comfortable. You shouldn't be questioning your ability to add 5lbs - or whatever weight increment you prefer - to the last set until week 4 or 5 at the earliest. Yes, the first 2/3 weeks will seem easy, but this is an important part of the programme and if you peak too early the programme will stall.


----------



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Here's an example.
> 
> If I expected to lift 100kg on the final set I would weight the other sets like this...Set 1 - 40x10. Set 2 - 60x10. Set 3 - 75x8. Set 4 - 90x6. Set 5 - 100x4.
> 
> ...


okay mate, I'll take your advice. thanks again


----------

